# New A/FX GT-40's



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I had heard the www.toyracecars.com guys were going to be doing the old gt-40's in the SRT chassis. I really like the SRT's so I thought that was really cool. At first I couldn't find anything of an actual pic then someone showed me where it was here and man was I impressed. Really nice looking. I mean that last set of cars... the chaparral's.... those were great! I bought those as soon as I found out about them. Whoever is running that show (toyracecars I mean) really is doing a real nice job. I don't have tons of money to buy every car out there, I wish I did, but separating me from my hard earned $$ is difficult but when I see some of the nice stuff that they and AW are producing I can't help but buy their stuff.

As of real late last week toyracecars put the gt-40's on their site. I had been looking for a bit as well.

I'm really glad that AW & these guys are doing such a nice job on the new/retro stuff. I would have probably never gotten back into the hobby as heavily as I have if crews like these weren't doing things like this.

:thumbsup: 

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

WOW....I'll take one each!

For anyone interested, we will have these in stock ASAP.






































--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Agreed guys.

Just a gorgeous thing. 

What a great shot in the arm for our hobby!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I plan on getting 2 of each... one to race, one to case


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> I plan on getting 2 of each... one to race, one to case



I might get of each one to race and one in case I wreck the first one lol....


Dave


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

They are beautiful. I will be ordering them for sure. Tomy/AFX/Racemasters really hit a home run with these. Dave.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

One of each for me. No need for me to case any.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Note my reaction.>   :woohoo: :drunk: Now that I have recovered, the red one and lightblue one for me. Randy.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

May have to get a couple of these. Really did a top notch version. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I have my order in...*

And I sprung for the full set...
I don't do THAT very often...  

Scott


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I'd like #1 and #5 please,
if they will fit on an a/fx magna chassis?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I cannot confirm this, but my local Hobby shop told me delivery on the GT-40, will be pushed back to Jan'08


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Wouldn't happen to be the same guy who told ya the BSRT HT257 wheels were made specifically for T-Jets, would it?


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

My only disapointment with racemasters is that they only release a new body every couple years. Their work is fantastic. I'd just like to see a few cars every year.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> My only disapointment with racemasters is that they only release a new body every couple years. Their work is fantastic. I'd just like to see a few cars every year.


That may very well happen. I've talked to Steve Russel on the phone, and his enthusiasm is just unbelievable, he's as excited about this stuff as we are. 

Also, if you read between the lines in some of Steve's posts, it sounds like some changes in the business took place that may have been holding them back, specifically it sounds like Scale Auto, which directly competes with the Super G platform, may not be a part of the whole Tomy thing any longer. Perhaps this could also explain the recently improved Tomy G chassis? I doubt SA had any interest in seeing a "soft" Tomy chassis, the famously brittle Tomy G was their best advertisement for the G3 platform.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Those GTs are absolutely amazing. I've heard that Racemasters is planning to release additional new products in '08, so they are picking up their pace. 

We won't know if the GTs will fit on AFX, Magnatraction/XT, or G-Plus until we give it a try. Some of the more recent Racemasters bodies mounted on the SRT chassis, like the PT Cruisers, do not fit without modification on other chassis that use the same mounting system. There are significant differences in the chassis geometries for chassis targeting the same style body mounts (AFX, Magnatraction, G-Plus, Turbo, SG+, etc.). Some bodies do assume a specific chassis geometry, like most of the early AFX releases (e.g., AFX Camaro).


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

SwamperGene said:


> Wouldn't happen to be the same guy who told ya the BSRT HT257 wheels were made specifically for T-Jets, would it?


You are EVIL :woohoo:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

wheelszk said:


> I cannot confirm this, but my local Hobby shop told me delivery on the GT-40, will be pushed back to Jan'08


That is only because he ordered late and is now SOL. My local shop says they will be in on 12/10.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

HTBB-

I received an EM on these today.....we should have them next week if all goes as planned, and if TOMY keeps to their MSRP of $27.95 (ouch) we will do the first 50 sets of four (one each color) to HTBB members for $99 shipped to any US address.

:thumbsup: 

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

SCJ said:


> HTBB we will do the first 50 sets of four (one each color) to HTBB members for $99 shipped to any US address.


  Sounds like a plan. Check your PM. :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

John set a set aside fro me

Roger Corrie


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

SCJ said:


> HTBB-
> 
> I received an EM on these today.....we should have them next week if all goes as planned, and if TOMY keeps to their MSRP of $27.95 (ouch) we will do the first 50 sets of four (one each color) to HTBB members for $99 shipped to any US address.
> 
> ...


I'd like to reserve a set now, if I may. :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

same here, safe a set for me please!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'll take a set too. I sent you an email.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Anyone out there in Europe want these let me know.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nutz!*

Now you tell me...



SCJ said:


> HTBB-
> 
> I received an EM on these today.....we should have them next week if all goes as planned, and if TOMY keeps to their MSRP of $27.95 (ouch) we will do the first 50 sets of four (one each color) to HTBB members for $99 shipped to any US address.
> 
> ...


That's what I get for buying somewhere else... :lol: 

Scott


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

SCJ, I'd like a set when you get them.Thanks


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

The Racemaster's site is listing the GT40 as "just arrived."

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

We expect them in any day now and will send out e-mial (EM) as soon as they are here. We have a set for all that have asked vis this thread or sent us an EM.

Thanks again

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Oscarw (Jan 24, 2007)

I would be interested in these also.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Ive always longed for the Baur GT 40's.Way to rich for my blood.

These will fill the void perfectly.These are off the hook.

Is one of those a Dan Gurney GT 40???? If it is,its missing the bubble in the roof that was made to accomodate his helmet as he was too tall to sit in the car.

Either way,no big deal.

Mike


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

The Gurney-Foyt car was a Mk IV. But I'd love to see one of those for a magnet chassis. Actually I just aquired a Sizzlers GT40 Mk IV that I may mount on a Super G.

There were so many great looking prototypes back then. I really miss those days of racing. The Lola T70s, the Porsches, the Matras, Chaparals. I've been known to spend several hours just browsing Google pictures for pics of LeMans in the late 60s and early 70s.

What made the cars all the more interesting was that by the rules the cars had to be completely street legal, right down a required 10 cubic foot luggage boot. All that engineered into cars intended to go over 220mph and engineered to do so without the use of a computer.

I have to laugh when I hear people talking about todays 200+mph "Supercars" because Ford did that with the GT40s back in the sixties. And you can get one right now, still capable of 200mph and register it and drive it on the street.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

*"Street legal" Porsche 917*

Hey guys here is a kinda long story about a somewhat famous Porsche 917,
Back in late 1980-early 1981 I was at a car dealership in Rockford, Illinois one evening checking out a used car. It was a Triumph TR7 sitting inside the Service Dept. I had previously owned one and had seen that one sitting outside on the lot on a Sunday afternoon (when they were closed) with the doors unlocked and the KEYS STILL IN THE IGNITION!!! I took the keys out, wrote them a note, and put them through a drop slot in one of the doors. Of course, the called me the next day and I went up that evening to look at the car. The Sales Manager showed me the car and started asking lots of questions about why they couldn't get it to run right. The first thing I asked about/showed him was checking the oil level inside the carburetors, which they were clueless about. That improved the performance signifigantly. I also closed the hood way down while it was running so not much light was getting in under there and had him look at the plug wires. We could see LOTS of arching where the ignition pulses were "leaking" out of numerous places along the wires and shorting out to various metal objects. While back there I happened to notice a "917 race car shape" under a car cover off in a corner. I asked, is that a Laser 917???(A popular VW kit car version from the late seventies) The Sales Manager said, "No, it's a REAL 917, would you like to see it???" Of course I said, "Yes", and drooled anxiously. We walked over to the car and he started telling me the story of where it came from. The dealership owner (who had recently died) bought it from someone who had gotten it from the late Steve McQueen. If you watch the movie "LeMans" there is a scene where a red Porshce 917 is parked next to Steve McQueen's trailer. That was his "personal" car that he occasionally drove on the road. That was the same car that was in the dealership! To get it "street legal" I noticed that the tail lights were "mounted" to the rear framework with 12-14 gauge housewire wrapped around the lights on each end and twisted a few times!!! 
Getting to sit inside the car was a little piece of heaven!!!
I wonder where that car ended up, it was tied up in litigation between other family members.......

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Red 917 from Le Mans*

This car?:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Maybe Racemasters will revisit this classic...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Slott V said:


> This car?:



*drool*


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Ever hear about this? http://rennsport2007.com/ A friend just sent me the link. Take a bib for that drool if you go. Some nice pictures on the web site.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> The Gurney-Foyt car was a Mk IV. But I'd love to see one of those for a magnet chassis. Actually I just aquired a Sizzlers GT40 Mk IV that I may mount on a Super G.
> 
> There were so many great looking prototypes back then. I really miss those days of racing. The Lola T70s, the Porsches, the Matras, Chaparals. I've been known to spend several hours just browsing Google pictures for pics of LeMans in the late 60s and early 70s.
> 
> ...



Yes,you are right,I stand corrected.

If Im not mistaken,the Rattler,that direct drive slot car,was a MK IV

Peronally for me,I am so thrilled to see something like these GT 40's on the SG chassis.

I love all slots,from tjets to unlimiteds,but I always end up back with the SG+ cars.
My favorite flavor of slot. :hat: 

Bob,kick ass story by the way.I enjoyed reading that.

Mike


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Yes,you are right,I stand corrected.
> 
> If Im not mistaken,the Rattler,that direct drive slot car,was a MK IV
> 
> ...


If i'm correct-the new GT40's come on a Tomy SRT chassis!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

But it should fit the SGP, fingers crossed.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Sometimes the bodies for the SRT fit extremely tight on an SG+ and it impacts performance negatively. The Chaps are extremely tight. An SRT is usually faster on my track than an SG+ anyway but I'm actually hoping the body fits well on an X-Traction where it won't be at such a risk of high speed impacts. I may have a hard time with the look of the wheels and tires that way though. I assume that three of them are coming with gold wheels as shown in the pics.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Is anyone else doing like me, and everyone time you see this thread with a new post, you are anticipating some hi-res close-up pics of the first cars to reach one of us?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Some dude on another forum said his came today. 

I hope mine this week, I feel like a kid at...wait, it IS Christmas!


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

TKSOLVER!!! WHERE did you get that picture? That is honestly amazing! Man all kidding aside, thanks for that post, you rock! That style of racing vehicle has always been my favorite. I wouldn't even claim to be all that knowledgeable on the subject to be honest but I've always loved the lines and whatnot on those cars.

Heck for that matter I just started collecting, because I didn't know these existed, some of the real nice Tomy stuff. I got 2 cars from an australian ebay'er. #44 & 45 Esso Jaguar's. I didn't even care that one of them was just a tomy turbo. The cars were just so phenomenal looking I had to have them. I got a good price on them to boot. One thing I'm really impressed with as well is the fact that the new AFX/TOMY crew have produced those real nice looking toyota's, that new(?) circuit board benz... that's just to name a few. If they ever start producing these cars in slots I'm going to be divorced faster than you can say lickety split. I would almost definitely have to have 2 of each. 1 to race and 1 to case. That red 917 was always one of my fav's.

I went to Germany for the world cup last year and my buddy and I stopped into the porsche dealership to see the porsche museum and there were a ton of models there. Of course they had some of those cars as well but nothing that compares to the picture you posted here. Going to the HQ of porsche was just fantastic. That's probably my all time favorite vehicle. I'll own one .. someday. hehe.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Xence, I like those cars too. That link I posted includes a photo gallery with lots more pictures.

With apologies to your wife, you might also be interested in this link... http://www.hocustom.com/Sports_Cars_pg_0.htm. It is from Craig Covino's site and you can commission him to produce similar cars for you or just get the decals from him and customize your own bodies. He did a Marchon Mercedes Benz GTP car for me with Jimmie Johnson's Lowe's / Kobalt Tools #48 paint/decal scheme and it turned out great. There are others who do similar work. Maybe they'll post a link here.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Thanks!*



TK Solver said:


> Ever hear about this? http://rennsport2007.com/ A friend just sent me the link. Take a bib for that drool if you go. Some nice pictures on the web site.


One look at that picture and I slapped it on my desktop at work...
Thanks...

Scott


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

TK Solver said:


> Sometimes the bodies for the SRT fit extremely tight on an SG+ and it impacts performance negatively. The Chaps are extremely tight. An SRT is usually faster on my track than an SG+ anyway but I'm actually hoping the body fits well on an X-Traction where it won't be at such a risk of high speed impacts. I may have a hard time with the look of the wheels and tires that way though. I assume that three of them are coming with gold wheels as shown in the pics.



I forgot about the SRT thing.No biggie.

I had pretty good luck with the Cobras.A little tight,but thats why God gave us Dremels.

Also,the new SG+ chassis are a HOME RUN!!!! They look as tho they were machined,unlike the old hard black plastic chassis.Smooth,and very fast as well,straight out of the pack.

Mike(Ice9)


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

From what I'm seeing it has Tomy Turbo/SRT wheels, so it may be a Turbo/SRT chassis. Either way it looks like a LWB chassis, which means M/T and X/T chassis won't work. But I could be completely wrong on all accounts.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

100% for sure it is on the SRT. Somebody must know the WB by now?


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Wow,those gold wheels really complete the package.

I'll tell you tho,you could do a nice novice class with those leaving them just as they sit on the SRT chassis.Straight out of the pack,with a Parma Econo and you're ready to rock for cheap.

Its not that I dislike the SRT,I just havent spent a lot of time messing with them.

Mike


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Those will be just fine for me. I love the SRT chassis. Dave.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

TK Solver said:


> Ever hear about this? http://rennsport2007.com/ A friend just sent me the link. Take a bib for that drool if you go. Some nice pictures on the web site.


Yowza. I've never been a huge fan of that style of race car, but that picture is COOOOOOL... I saved it in my cool pictures folder for future use...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Hello there...*



 ParkRNDL said:


> Yowza. I've never been a huge fan of that style of race car, but that picture is COOOOOOL... I saved it in my cool pictures folder for future use...
> 
> --rick


I understand Rick...
But with these types of engines I have to be a fan!!!

Scott


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

noddaz said:


> One look at that picture and I slapped it on my desktop at work...
> Thanks...
> 
> Scott


Me too. 

Its the best wallpaper I've ever had!!!


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Bud's HO has the GT40s up for auction. The pic shows some new packaging graphics. Can't really see much detail on the car though.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Scale A do four for $80, one of each.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Yes,you are right,I stand corrected.
> 
> If Im not mistaken,the Rattler,that direct drive slot car,was a MK IV
> 
> ...


Here's a couplle of pictures of the Mark 2 Rattler


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool Tom!

Thanx for sharing. That shelf queen ever see the track? If so...Got any driving impressions of this unique design?


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*hey bill!*

ive got a pair of rattlers. if you ever came over youd have got to run one 

they actually require love, the big flags are made for 1/32 or 1/24 track. i havent trimmed mine down for plastic track, but i do have a 4x8 routed track they run on


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Hello All-

New Tomy GT40's are in hand and ready to ship....for all that have stated they wish a set ($99 shipped to any US address) please use paypal......EM address [email protected] cars will start shipping tomorrow, and are being sold on a first come first served bases. First 50 sets only!

:woohoo: 

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a few rattlers too. I kept all but one in the box, MIB, but the one I did open, I swapped out the pickups with a Riggen set up so I can run it on HO track. COol cars for the collection


----------



## butchd (Nov 29, 2007)

New to the board here but have been on the HO DL list for years if any of you are familiar with that. I saw a post on the 917s and thought I'd share this piece from my collection. It's a custom painted Tyco 917.
Glad to find this board, I find it a bit more interactive than the DL.
-Butch


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Whoooo -eeeeee! 

Thats a purdy car! Please share more.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Now THAT impresses the heck out of me, hey! :thumbsup"

What Bill said. WELCOME!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

That car looks great. I do many repaints and decaled cars, but that is one I have never attempted due to the complexity. You really did an awsome job on it.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Guess I'm gonna need to find a set of decal sto do that scheme on one of my AFXes. Great looker! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Agreed that thing is just phenomenal looking. I have an airbrush with a compressor and I really need to get working on painting some of my cars the way that one is. I would never claim I'm any good at it. All of my stuff is still brand new in the box. This winter, I hope, will be my first attempts at doing the painting thing.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Xence said:


> Agreed that thing is just phenomenal looking. I have an airbrush with a compressor and I really need to get working on painting some of my cars the way that one is. I would never claim I'm any good at it. All of my stuff is still brand new in the box. This winter, I hope, will be my first attempts at doing the painting thing.


 For those interested Pattos has those and many more 917 decals. I just noticed thats a TYCO too 

Roger Corrie


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Xence said:


> Agreed that thing is just phenomenal looking. I have an airbrush with a compressor and I really need to get working on painting some of my cars the way that one is. I would never claim I'm any good at it. All of my stuff is still brand new in the box. This winter, I hope, will be my first attempts at doing the painting thing.


You can do it.....no sweat. If you have any questions feel free to ask. I airbrush and it is as easy as pushing a spray can when you get the right amount of thinner mixed up. Spray away!

Nice Porsche Butch....post more please!

Bob...zilla


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Bill Hall said:


> Cool Tom!
> 
> Thanx for sharing. That shelf queen ever see the track? If so...Got any driving impressions of this unique design?


Bill,I didn't know these cars ran.Actually I never ran it.Eb Bianchi who made them used to bring a slide glide track to Bob Beers shows and I drove them there.Pretty good.It's nice to have different things to race.Tom Stumpf


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

SCJ said:


> Hello All-
> 
> New Tomy GT40's are in hand and ready to ship....for all that have stated they wish a set ($99 shipped to any US address) please use paypal......EM address [email protected] cars will start shipping tomorrow, and are being sold on a first come first served bases. First 50 sets only!


All that have paid for their order.....they have been shipped, last batch went out first thing this morning. These look really nice and almost dead on to the photo's we posted earlier........the chassis flies (new tweak to an old design) and I don't recall seeing this blister card before.

Ten sets left if your interested.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Mine arrived today*

My set of the new GT40's arrived today... all are already out of the package but I have been busy admiring them and haven't had one on the track yet. The bodies are very light and will be great for racing. 
Nice work Racemasters!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I got my set today and they look amazing. How accurate are the rims colors to the actual cars? The bodies are much lighter than the chap's. That's both good and bad. Good for racing, bad for crashing. These babies don't look like they'll survive too many crashes into a wall. 

Thanks Racemasters ... bring on some more!

How about a cool Model T Hot Rod or an T- Bucket? 
Maybe The Snake and Mongoose Funny cars?
Vintage F1's could be cool. Say an Andretti or Foyt set from the 60's?
Vintage Nascar? 

Please? I'll give you all my army men ... AND my Reggie Jackson baseball card.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Got mine today. Thanks, SCJ. 

These look AWSOME! My only disappointment is the wheel wells aren't as "filled" as I would have liked but that's a problem that is hard to cure on these chassis.


----------



## butchd (Nov 29, 2007)

micyou03 said:


> That car looks great. I do many repaints and decaled cars, but that is one I have never attempted due to the complexity. You really did an awsome job on it.


This was done by the master modeler Jason Boye sometime like almost 10 years ago.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Got mine today. Thanks, SCJ.
> 
> These look AWSOME! My only disappointment is the wheel wells aren't as "filled" as I would have liked but that's a problem that is hard to cure on these chassis.


This is always an issue with modern slots! The manufactures must give room for little Tommy to sit on the dang thing and it still have room to run!

I have one sitting on a Mag chassis, and another on a super-g both with larger diameter tires......I LOVE how these look overall, and they handle very nice and are light weight.

GREAT JOB TOMY.....how about a nice P3/4 for it to race against?

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I got mine today and they look just great. The rear wheelwells look a smidge too high, but when the car is on the track its really not noticable at all.


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

Looks like the Collector's series. AW also did a very nice one on the X-traction chassis..the red looks the best.


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

Do the new Racemaster GT-40 bodies fit on the Magnatraction and/or X-Traction chassis?


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

waltgpierce said:


> Do the new Racemaster GT-40 bodies fit on the Magnatraction and/or X-Traction chassis?


Yes. Also fits AFX G-Plus, Super Magnatraction, Schreechers, Tomy Super G+ and pretty much anything else wit a M/T style mount.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Mine are locked in boxes until Christmas!!!


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

noddaz said:


> Mine are locked in boxes until Christmas!!!


I opened the mailing box to look at them in the package, but mine are a x-mas present to me from the kids also. So, it won't be until the 25th when I get to fondle them......... :woohoo:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Also fits AFX G-Plus, Super Magnatraction, Schreechers, Tomy Super G+ and pretty much anything else wit a M/T style mount.


Sort of. 

These chassis are all slightly different geometry. I found the GT-40s mount easiest and look best on the chassis they come with. They sit pretty good on the SG+ too, maybe up just a little more in the rear. I don't like how tight they fit on M/T and X/T chassis. On XTs with the wobbly fronts the tires rub the wheel well. Also on the XT the chassis doesn't feel secure, even though it's too tight, it feels like the tabs are not firmly seated in the body. A minor wreck will likely skew the fit from square. This is a fairly thin sided body and I grimace when mounting it on an XT, wondering how much flex it can take. On the G-Plus with the adapter clip the body fits alright but has way too much wheel well showing, front and rear. 

It's good to experiment with the various "AFX style body mount" chassis because your favorite body may look best on a particular style chassis. Some bodies, like the current AW '71 Chargers, GTXs, and Daytonas look better on Turbo chassis than they do on the chassis they come with. 

Always check it yourself to make sure you are satisfied with the fit and appearance if you are mounting a body on a chassis other than the one it came with.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

waltgpierce said:


> Do the new Racemaster GT-40 bodies fit on the Magnatraction and/or X-Traction chassis?


As others have said.....yes, they do. In addition, I like the way the Tomy Super-G chassis front tires fit just inside the front wheel well "filling the gap" so to speak. Rear wheel wells are still a little large, but a Tyco 440x2 tire fills the best I have found.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Finally got around to picking up a few of the GT-40s.Tomy done a nice job.Very nice looking bodies!!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

The last two releases from Tomy have been awesome! Easily, the 2 best cars to hit the HO market in years


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I agree. Starting with the beautiful Daytona Coupes most everything coming out of RaceMasters has been awesome. The Chaparrals were excellent and the Champ Car paint schemes are spot on and probably now considered more collectible with the recent demise of the Champ Car series. The GT40s are drop dead gorgeous. I even liked the cop cars. There were also some bland "filler cars" in there too, the Mystery Livery F1s, the Phony Stewart, and the Not Quite Jimmy Johnson cars come to mind. 

I think it's clear that certain brands are more focused on doing certain types of cars and the ones they are committed to they do exceptionally well. RaceMasters is carrying the torch for the vintage racer and open wheel fans. Life-Like has modern NASCAR nailed. AutoWorld is on top of street rides with the modern Ford GTs and Mustangs being great examples.

Every one of the major (quantity) slot car producers has plans on their table for bringing out more of the types of cars that they have demonstrated an affinity for. It's truly a good time to be an HO slot car enthusiast.


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

Agree with AfxToo. There are so many great looking cars out there across the various car types. Life Likes, GT40s, the Chaps and Daytonas are real lookers. The F1s are pretty cool as well. The accuracy is pretty stunning, considering the scale these cars are.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The best body for 2008 I have seen so far, based on the mock-up, is the Gen II Champcar from AFX.


----------

